# bleeding around the gestational sac



## maisiemoo

I think i'm posting in the right place.... 

I've tried finding some info on the net about this, but i'm not getting very far.

I've so far experienced 3 bleeds during this pregnancy. 1st at 5 wks, which lasted for 2.5 wks, another at 8 wks and i'm currently bleeding.

My baby has been described as strong and progressing well, however they've identified a bleed of around 5cm around the gest sac. I've had this before at 5 wks and it just dripped away.

Does anyone know what causes this? I've been told it's hormones, just one of those things etc but i don't get it.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## audgepaudge

I also started bleeding/spotting around 5 weeks bled for a week & a half (mostly clear discharge with a brown tint to it)... I've had 3 sonograms so far b/c they were worried my pregnancy might be ectopic. Once they ruled that out they put me on a daily progesterone supplement and I stopped spotting. Here I am a week & a half later and I'm spotting again. They told me after my last sonogram that I might have some spotting again b/c there seemed to be some residual blood down by my cervix but I'm still discouraged. There seems to be a little more blood this time and although it's mostly brown it's been off and on pinkish-redish-brown this time too. You're farther along than I am, what has happened since your last post?


----------



## xerinx

At 6 weeks i bleed very heavy and had a scan i was told i had a bloot clot which was bigger than my womb next to it. But the baby was fine and strong... at about 9 weeks i had another bleed and was told it was the clot trying to rid itself from my body even tho it was still there. At my 12 week scan it had completely gone and had been absorbed into my body... Im now 32 weeks and baby is still fine and strong :)


----------



## amy2boys

It is usually called a subchronic haematoma. I had it with ds2. Noone seems to know why they happen. They can either bleed out or be re-absorbed. 99% are completly gone by 20 weeks scan. I was the worst case senareo and 'poured' with blood and clots and it caused a plactenta abruption at 26 weeks and he was born premature (He is now nearly 2yrs and doing amazing)


----------



## kirsten1985

I had a subchronic haemorrhage at 6 weeks, it was very big, and right next to the baby. I was told it would come out, or be re-absorbed. It was still there at the 12 week scan, but had gone by the 20 week one. I had random bits of bleeding throughout. :hugs:


----------



## smootch

I was dx with this yesterday, I have been spotting since 4 weeks every day i am now 8 weeks 5 days and yesterday has lots of red blood. sometimes i have some tissue pieces in it.

I went to A&E yesterday afternoon and they discovered a SCH measuring 1.6 x 0.5 x 1.2 cm my baby is measuring 2 cm! i am stressed as i haven't been doing anything since bleeding at 4 weeks (i put myself on bed rest back then) The Dr said there is nothing that can be done and i am to just wait, my FS said to call in the morning for P4 results. I am also taking clexane which i am hoping the FS will have me stop now.

I am alone at the moment with all my family OS and my DH has also gone OS for a wedding that my FS advised me not to travel to


----------



## smootch

I was dx with this yesterday, I have been spotting since 4 weeks every day i am now 8 weeks 5 days and yesterday has lots of red blood. sometimes i have some tissue pieces in it.

I went to A&E yesterday afternoon and they discovered a SCH measuring 1.6 x 0.5 x 1.2 cm my baby is measuring 2 cm! i am stressed as i haven't been doing anything since bleeding at 4 weeks (i put myself on bed rest back then) The Dr said there is nothing that can be done and i am to just wait, my FS said to call in the morning for P4 results. I am also taking clexane which i am hoping the FS will have me stop now.

I am alone at the moment with all my family OS and my DH has also gone OS for a wedding that my FS advised me not to travel to


----------



## smootch

I was dx with this yesterday, I have been spotting since 4 weeks every day i am now 8 weeks 5 days and yesterday has lots of red blood. sometimes i have some tissue pieces in it.

I went to A&E yesterday afternoon and they discovered a SCH measuring 1.6 x 0.5 x 1.2 cm my baby is measuring 2 cm! i am stressed as i haven't been doing anything since bleeding at 4 weeks (i put myself on bed rest back then) The Dr said there is nothing that can be done and i am to just wait, my FS said to call in the morning for P4 results. I am also taking clexane which i am hoping the FS will have me stop now.

I am alone at the moment with all my family OS and my DH has also gone OS for a wedding that my FS advised me not to travel to

Did anyone else have cramping with theirs?


----------



## smootch

sorry had trouble posting


----------

